# Your opinion on light fixtures for 2.5 gallon tank



## jmo526 (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm debating between these two light fixtures

Macro Glo Adjustable Refugium Light

aqua forest aquarium

the ADA fixture looks nice and is cheaper but my 2.5 is not rimless

any other ideas for lighting for 2.5 gallon? I prefer something that clips on. I plan on growing some carpet plants to raise baby shrimplets in such as (glosso, dwarf baby tears, or dwarf hairgrass, or crypt parva)


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd consider the Archea before I go with a power compact. More light generated per watt, no worries about heat concern. I had been considering the Ecoxotic LED but the Archea appears much more economical. I'm currently running a power compact desklamp on a 3 gallon and have the light about 8 inches above the water and am still growing tons of plants in plain gravel (although no carpet plants as I didn't want that much work).


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

the led fixture only has about 2 watts of power, using low wattage LEDs, so its intensity will be rather low. plus the spectrum will be VERY blue


----------



## jmo526 (Aug 18, 2010)

Which is bad. I'm not sure if the Archea will actually fit on a rimmed tank. By the looks of it, it looks like a "no".


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe most of them would state a maximum opening size. But I'm sure if you wanted one you can adapt something so that it can be clamped on.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

jmo526 said:


> I'm debating between these two light fixtures
> 
> Macro Glo Adjustable Refugium Light
> 
> ...


The problem with the MacroGlo will be finding replacement bulbs. I know Big Al's discontinued the replacement bulbs.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## jmo526 (Aug 18, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I believe most of them would state a maximum opening size. But I'm sure if you wanted one you can adapt something so that it can be clamped on.


Thanks, i emailed them regarding the clip size.

anyone else have ideas for lights? i really want to grow carpets either dwarf sag or glosso, or the false glosso (marselia quad.)


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Another feasible option would be to buy a incandescent clamp light and retrofit it with a commonly available Phillips 6500K spiral compact bulb (of your prefered wattage - 9W, 11W, 13W, or higher) available at Home Depot. You could even use a reptile clamp light fixture and use the spiral compact bulb mentioned above.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

I　ｕｓｅ　Ａｑｕａｌｉｇｈｔ　ｍｉｎｉ．　Ｎｏｔ　ｐｅｒｆｅｃｔ，　ｂｕｔ　ｗｏｒｋｓ．　Ｙｏｕ　ｇｅｔ　１８Ｗ　ｏｆ　ｌｉｇｈｔｓ　ｏｖｅｒ　２．５Ｇ　ｂｕｔ　ｔｈｅｒｅ　ｉｓ　ｑｕｉｔｅ　ｂｉｔ　ｏｆ　ｈｅａｔ　ｇｅｎｅｒａｔｅｄ　ｉｎ　ｒｅｔｕｒｎ．Ａｌｓｏ　ｍｏｕｎｔｉｎｇ　ｃｏｕｌｄ　ｂｅ　ａ　ｐｒｏｂｌｅｍ　ｉｆ　ｙｏｕ　ａｒｅ　ｎｏｔ　ｈａｎｄｙ　ｅｎｏｕｇｈ　ｔｏ　ｍａｋｅ　ｙｏｕｒ　ｏｗｎ．


----------



## jmo526 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Thanks for the reply*

I think i may just go with a reptile clamp on. I'm curious on wehre you got the red sea nano filter from? I've been dying to get one but I've only seen them online, shipping doubles its price, so i'm looking to see if i can find it in any stores.


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

I got it from Kinged, but it was a while ago.


----------



## jmo526 (Aug 18, 2010)

ah okay thanks


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't know about you guys but for a 2.5g I'd go to the 2nd hand store, pick up a desk lamp for around $5 and put something like a 15w bulb in it.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

with any lamp, i recommend getting one of each common wattage. By adjusting the height of the lamp, and the bulb type, you can really fine tune your lighting to keep algae at bay


----------

